# Need help with Cookie always licking belly and paws then chewing paws



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

*Need help with Cookie always licking belly, legs and paws then chewing paws*

I notice that my boy will licking his paws, hands, legs and belly area and also chewing on his paws like crazy every time when he woke up from sleeping. He will also scratching but not too much. I usually help him wear some balloon boots when he go for a walk. Is this the reason that course the problem?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless the dog is irritated I'd not worry. IF the skin is red or raw from the licking, then it is time for a vet visit. Could be allergies, or a skin infection from flea bite?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh is not red or raw and i dont think is flea bite because I gave him heart worms Revolution every month. But is the mosquitos still can bite him even he having the Revolution? The only thing I changed for him is the tap water. Before I gave him bottle spring water but I just always forgot yo go buy so i just let him having tap water


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My dogs lick their paws all the time. No redness or irritation though. Saliva stains on the white pup. Some dogs do more licking than others. I don't know whether or not bottled water would stop yours. Worth a try.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What does he eat?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

That kind of excessive licking is often indicative of allergies. 

The problem though is isolating what your dog is allergic to. It could be anything, from one or more of the ingredients in the food to some kind of environmental allergy, inside (like the carpet or cleaning agents) or outside (like pollens or grasses)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd try some coconut oil. The oil is good for the skin and good generally for the dog. Just make sure you start out with a few DROPS and work up to a 1/4 teaspoon. Otherwise you may get diarrhea.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

He do have allergy to chicken and beef because he was crazy scratching and have lot of tears when he is with these ingredients so we switched to acana regional Grassland now before was acana Ranchland and small breed puppy. The vet also did a blood test on him but we couldnt find what is he allergy.


----------

